# accuracy of AR



## coyotehunter25

so i had a friend tell me that AR's are not very accurate rifle is there any truth to that?


----------



## youngdon

I'd say if that is your friends experience that HE is not a very accurate shooter. AR's are used in competitions from locally to national and even worldwide. Can I buy a bottom of the barrel AR and shoot one hole groups...NO. But now days they are plenty accurate.


----------



## Chet Punisher

I guess I gotta ask what distance is your friend talking... And are you sure he said AR and not AK?


----------



## El Gato Loco

Nah.... I wouldn't trust em!


----------



## youngdon

Does he have a gun he wants to sell you ? LOL

June 2011 - 11:10 AM

Here is the final (after breaking in the barrel and sighting the scope). I was rather impressed. I used the same FMJ load I use in my DPMS upper. I was forced to shoot these at 75 yds. (measured). So add 25%. Still I'll take it.

* Attached thumbnail(s)*

These are from my 18"


----------



## coyotehunter25

i didnt think he really knew what he was talking bout, i dont think he has ever shot one. im sure thats what some one told him and hes just sticking to it. lol


----------



## knapper

One of the biggest problems is that the for arm is not free floated and things can be thrown off by that the most. If shooting from a bench be sure to put the for arm on the rest and not the barrel.


----------



## youngdon

I'll second Knappers post on the forearm. Top accuracy won't be there if the barrel is not free floated.


----------



## Helmet_S

I would say that done up right they are one of the most accurate semi-autos out there. Of coarse someone somewhere will disagree but this has been my first hand experience.


----------



## bar-d

coyotehunter25 said:


> so i had a friend tell me that AR's are not very accurate rifle is there any truth to that?


Nah, can't hit the side of a barn with either of mine.


----------



## bar-d

bar-d said:


> Nah, can't hit the side of a barn with either of mine.


By the way, this 100 yd. 3 shot group came from one of the AR's I built. It is a 6.8 Remington SPC shooting my handloaded 110 Sierra Pro Hunters.


----------



## youngdon

Helmet_S said:


> I would say that done up right they are one of the most accurate semi-autos out there. Of coarse someone somewhere will disagree but this has been my first hand experience.


And with todays complete uppers It's hard to go wrong.


----------



## Antlerz22

bar-d said:


> By the way, this 100 yd. 3 shot group came from one of the AR's I built. It is a 6.8 Remington SPC shooting my handloaded 110 Sierra Pro Hunters.


How is the recoil on your load? Can you maintain your target/s if shooting the 6.8 spc repeatedly?


----------



## pantherarms99

Helmet_S said:


> I would say that done up right they are one of the most accurate semi-autos out there. Of coarse someone somewhere will disagree but this has been my first hand experience.


i agree 100%, we have a 600 yard range in the small town i grew up in and have shot my good friends AR many times at 600 yards, can ring the target all day, i shoot a 308 pantherarms and is also very accurate at 600 yards


----------



## youngdon

Antlerz22 said:


> How is the recoil on your load? Can you maintain your target/s if shooting the 6.8 spc repeatedly?


Inquiring minds want to know....OH and me too.


----------



## bar-d

Antlerz22 said:


> How is the recoil on your load? Can you maintain your target/s if shooting the 6.8 spc repeatedly?


.243-ish+. As with any rifle, reacquire and fire as necessary. Since you don't have to rack another round in with the bolt, you don't have to lower the rifle and can keep it pointed down the target line. You can get that follow up shot downrange pretty dang quick. I put 4 rounds in a big hog last winter in just a few seconds. Probably wasted a couple of rounds but it was a hoot anyway.


----------



## Antlerz22

bar-d said:


> .243-ish+. As with any rifle, reacquire and fire as necessary. Since you don't have to rack another round in with the bolt, you don't have to lower the rifle and can keep it pointed down the target line. You can get that follow up shot downrange pretty dang quick. I put 4 rounds in a big hog last winter in just a few seconds. Probably wasted a couple of rounds but it was a hoot anyway.


Thx bar-d, sounds like a fun set-up, has range--quick follow-ups, and versatility.


----------



## Ky Yote

Just finished sighting in my S&W AR15 yesterday and am very happy with the accuracy of it,,,100 yds it deadly, can hit the bottom of a bunch of old car show trophys and they average 1/2" fake marble base. 200 yds. can pop Gatoraide bottles, totally satisfied with the performance of my AR. Haven't shot any further as this was the limit of the location I was shooting in. Good scope helps as well to see what your aiming at.


----------



## bones44

" can hit the bottom of a bunch of old car show trophys and they average 1/2" fake marble base." I believe you're gonna fit in just fine with your humor ! That's a good one !


----------



## Ky Yote

bones44 said:


> " can hit the bottom of a bunch of old car show trophys and they average 1/2" fake marble base." I believe you're gonna fit in just fine with your humor ! That's a good one !


Thanks, had a bunch of old trophies that I was going to toss,figured I would just shot them for scope setup and practice.


----------



## JTKillough

Ky Yote said:


> 100 yds it deadly, can hit the bottom of a bunch of old car show trophys and they average 1/2" fake marble base


At-a-boy, give up those nasty old cars and pick up thirty rounds of rock and roll. Now you're talkin! You've just learned a valuable lesson in guns, never listen to a guy that can't shoot. Any gun can shoot accurately, its up to the guy behind the trigger to make that happen. Now get out there and call in a few coyote, fox, and cat, take'em out with acuracy, and flawless precission. Don't forget to take all important picture, cause we have to see it.


----------



## Ky Yote

Ready to go but wifey had surgery yesterday so I'm playing nursemaid for a few weeks.


----------



## coyotehunter25

i would b happy if we would just see ONE on our hunts lol. we hear them all the time but they never come in. have been at it for 2 years now lol


----------



## Helmet_S

coyotehunter25 said:


> i would b happy if we would just see ONE on our hunts lol. we hear them all the time but they never come in. have been at it for 2 years now lol


Sounds like you guys need to switch up your calling and let some spots cool down for a while. Try unusual calls that you have never tried there. as long as it sounds like something dieing and peaks their interest you are good. try them out on your house cats and pet dogs. if it gets their attention then it will probably get a coyotes attention. There is a neighborhood stray that is always on my street that I like to test calls on.

Anyone else tried that?


----------



## youngdon

Any time I blow a call or use my ecaller I get all the dogs howling in this new to me neighborhood.


----------



## Ky Yote

Bet the neighbors enjoy you in the new to you neighborhood,,,,about like using a dog whistle that only the dogs can hear ya and the neighbors can't....drives them nuts.


----------



## youngdon

Yeah I bet they do but my old neighbors are glad I'm gone....so it all works out in the wash LOL


----------



## knapper

one time I was outside in the fall and there were a lot of dogs barking. I got my e-caller and did a dominate Yote set to very low and what a difference it made. There was not a sound from a dog for at least 15 min. I live in a subdivision with wolves and bear wonder through at intervals and mostly unseen just tracks in the snow. I tried it when I heard a guy using a wolf howl and he said that they stayed quite for 1 hr. They killed some off due to the aggressive manners they were showing toward people.


----------



## doubleaught

If you want a dead nuts AR and are willing to pay a little extra you need to contact Mike at Dtechsuperstore.com...I had my AR rebarrelled and chambered from a 204 to a 223 and shooting 53 grVmax I can make em touch at 100 yds...it's also worth mentioning I put a Timney drop in as well!

Check him out he does extremely accurate work...he has 3 month waiting list if that tells you anything.


----------



## keener205

I carry a Bushy partolman in the trunk of my patrol car also carried one in the Corps. These arae plenty accurate even if the barrel is not free floated.


----------



## knapper

That is true but, the free floated ones will show a much better group for a much cheaper investment.


----------



## youngdon

keener205 said:


> I carry a Bushy partolman in the trunk of my patrol car also carried one in the Corps. These arae plenty accurate even if the barrel is not free floated.


Thanks for your service keener205.


----------



## Casper

I have a RRA Coyote Carbine and the thing is a real tack driver.


----------



## Varminthunter123

Well let take a look at this interesting question. The Ar is a civilian version of the M16. The M16 is a military weapon and lets see the military speacializes in what field........KILLING PEOPLE. From up close to far, far away. So with that being said, any military spec weapon is designed to be very accurate or you can't do what they are design to do.......KILL PEOPLE. So I would conclude that any weapon that was specifically designed to kill would be a pretty accurate weapon. So all you have to do is determine if you want to shot for accuracy up close and personal or long range and stealthy. Tell your buddy to stick with BB guns and leave the real gun to the real men in this world.


----------



## youngdon

I agree with your logic only because you are talking about the military of the USA (and they haven't always got it right the first time either.)
Your last line may be a little on the harsh side though.


----------



## coyotehunter25

lol i think its hilarious!


----------



## Varminthunter123

semper fi


----------

